# best friend distancing herself from me?



## twistedlogic89 (Jul 13, 2013)

Ok some brief background info: I've been very close friends with this person (we'll call this person X) ever since early high school (we are both in our mid 20s now). X went off to grad school a few years ago but we maintained our friendship nontheless. This summer X came back to our hometown. 

And I have felt nothing but ditched ever since. I was looking forward to having a friend here this summer but some of X's other friends (who dislike me) still live here as well and X seems to always favor them over me. X isn't working or doing summer school. No significant other or children. Just sitting around with nothing to do. We live like 5 mins away from each other. But X can't even send me a text to see if I want to get a drink or something? Whenever I try to make plans X gets all shifty and never wants to. We've seen each other a handful of times since May, mainly just getting together for a quick run and once I actually got X to go to a movie (which X complained about and basically said she wished she was doing something else right to my face)

Is this friendship over? Am I just not wanting to see it because we were close for so many years?


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

She seems to have moved on but I would try to reach out. If shes really your friend you should be able to ask her whats up. None of knows whats going on, so its best to take it up with the actual problem: aka her .


----------



## twistedlogic89 (Jul 13, 2013)

I did take it up with her but she denied that she was avoiding hanging out with me and it just ended with us getting snippy with each other. Hence why I'm trying to get an outside perspective. I don't know why should would have moved on from me but not her other friends that live here. Like I said, we maintained our friendship when she moved and texted constantly every single day. There was no incident before she came back. I just don't get it.


----------



## AWIP (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm guessing by your username that you're about 25, right?

Losing friends is just apart of aging. People have families and other priorities that come a little bit before friendships. I haven't talked to my friends in years, because I'm trying to get myself stable and together. There will be time enough for tea and chit chat later.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Seems to me that X is secretly letting you know that she has decided to end it with you. It's hard to maintain a friendship when someone moves away to a different city or even worse, a different state. Don't waste your time on someone who decides to treat you the way how X is treating you. The fact that she is not taking your feelings into consideration is not fair to you. It is hard to accept the truth that she probably has decided to not keep you in her life. If I were you, I would confront her about it. I don't mind confrontation at all but I am aware so many people hate being put in that situation since it can make them feel uncomfortable but that's the only way how you will have your answer unless the person is a liar then that's where I can't help you.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

wow. that sounds like someone i would not want to be friends with..
but yea, i suggest you try to move on from her. if what you guys had, isnt even important to her anymore, then whats the point.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

twistedlogic89 said:


> once I actually got X to go to a movie (which X complained about and basically said she wished she was doing something else right to my face)


Well, that was a real dick comment.



twistedlogic89 said:


> But X can't even send me a text to see if I want to get a drink or something? Whenever I try to make plans X gets all shifty and never wants to.


Sounds like your cue to let go of the friendship.



twistedlogic89 said:


> Is this friendship over? Am I just not wanting to see it because we were close for so many years?


Probably, yes... Like others have said here, this is part of the transition from your teenage/college years into full adulthood. People get wound up in their own lives, in other people, and their priorities change. Friendships get lost.


----------

